# bonsais Gang



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi.
I'd like to show you some of my mice.
Let's start with Weasly,Pit,Strolchi and Blacky.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww, how cute


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

third one looks like my male Blaze  all beautiful mice


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
Some more pics.
Here we have:
Rambo Jr.,JohnBoy Bonsi,G-Baby,Sweety and Rambo,the daddy of the gang.
When I took the picture of John Boy,he had an eye infection as you can see.
But now with the help of an antibiotic eye fluid everything is very well.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a mouse named Weasly too! Except mine looks rather orangy compared to my other argente so I named him after Ron from Harry Potter. I always thought he was cute for some reason


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, I'm jealous... you have Blues! I have ONE Blue Tan male right now, and I am trying so hard to get more Blues from him, lol.

Lovely mice!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
I've new pics.
It's Ruby,Sweety,Rambo,Näschen and Rambo Junior.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
And now a few pics of my new multimammates.
Rocky and Spike:


----------

